# Killing Floor Cover



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Just along for the ride on this one. An old friend of mine gave me some vocals/bass/drums tracks to play to. He recorded them back in the 90s with a blues band he was playing with. One of them was this awesome cover of Killing Floor - so away I went and put some guitar to the tracks. Lots of fun - got to use my strat, tele and baritone on this one - just great to "play" with a good band so to speak :0)

http://www.reverbnation.com/dmacki


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Interesting interpretation of the song - never heard it arranged/played in an R&B style before.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice job.

We cover the Electric Flag version - sans horns unfortunately.

[video=youtube;Tq3NwCHm-4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq3NwCHm-4U[/video]


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey - thanks for the link and the compliments. I have never heard the Electric Flag version before - I really liked it.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Tab Benoit does a cover of Killing Floor on his Nice and Warm album. Sounds just like that one. Unfortunately, I couldn't find a YouTube link to it. Sounded good just the same.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Great rendition, reminds me of some of the hazy evenings swilling draft at the Firehall in London listening to Steven C and the Red Rockets


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey - thanks for all the kind words


----------

